# Need Some Suggestions !!!!!!!!!!!



## hayabusa_ryu (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello friends,

               I m planning to buy a pc with Intel Inside   in next week but I've not decided about the processor.I've read many threads here and found some informations right for me but I still have some questions.
                           Actually, I m thinking    about Intel Quad-core processors(specially Q6600) bcaz I need a Future Proof PC(since I m a student, I can't afford to upgrade it frequently, not for next 2-3 years). Also, I want a complete pc in the middle price range(<=40000/-) for watching high quality movies, playing games,programming and some editing and little  multitasking too.Plz keep in mind that I've to keep my budget low(below 40000/-) but with Quality products.So, can u plz answer the following Questions :-

(1).--Should I go for Intel Quad-core?If not ,plz suggest one.If yes,then whether Q6600 processor(FSB 1064MHz) + Intel's DQ365GF motherboard will be a good combination or not? 
(2).--I heard that Q6600 (FSB 1333MHz) is also available in the market.If anyhow I get it which motherboard will be better for it(I can't afford more than 20000/- on processor + motherboard combo)?
(3).--Plz tell me which monitor will be best for me in crt(17 inch).Samsung Syncmaster 798mb will be right or not? Or i should increase some budget and go for a lcd but I don't think so?
(4).--And one last question,Which speaker(5.1) will be right for me under range 4000/-and suggest a dvd writer/combo (<1500/-)?
    I know that here r many questions to answer but I hope that u will pay some attention and give some valuable information for me.I'll keep in mind the suggestions(ur suggestions will be on top) provided by u when buying the system.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 15, 2007)

actually you posted in wrong section...

and there is already a thread running dedicated to questions like you have posted...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700

good luck....!!


----------

